# Computer not starting up properly



## alex_748 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure if this is the correct board to be posting on, but here goes anyway.

I woke up this morning, and my computer worked just fine. I get home from class about 2 hours later, and everything is still on, but nothing works, i.e. keyboard or mouse. I cut the power, wait 5 minutes then tried to start up again. When I turn it on, it doesn't send out a signal to my monitor, and a fan or something is making a constant noise that doesn't usually accompany the start up process. I decided to take the cover off and check to make sure nothing was broken, and there wasn't. I dusted it out with an air compressor, so it is now dust-free, but it still won't work. Same noise, same problem as I mentioned before.

any help would be much appreciated.

alex_748


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

There is a chance when you cut the power while it was in "suspended animation" (only kidding), that it might have altered the Cmos startup menu. Try clearing the CMOS and see if that helps.


----------



## alex_748 (Sep 29, 2006)

the what? im not that good at the tech parts yet, but im learning. and if you could tell me how to do it, that'd be cool too.

alex_748


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

If you look on the motherboard, there is a little battery that looks kind of like a watch battery. Take that out for about ten minutes and then replace it exactly like it came out and take your computer for a test drive and see if that helps you.


----------



## alex_748 (Sep 29, 2006)

ok shall do


----------



## alex_748 (Sep 29, 2006)

ok i just did the battery thing, and it didnt work. same problem is still happening.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You are going to have to tell us the name and model number of the computer or list its system specs if its a custom build.

Can you tell what fan is making the noise and can you describe it? Could it be the video card?

I can't stick around but will check later and I am sure Tumbleweed36 will be back around


----------



## alex_748 (Sep 29, 2006)

It's a Sony Vaio PCV-RS620G bought in July of 2004.

New Video Card: ATI Radeon X1600pro

Fan on motherboard and rear chasis running.

Neither of the fans make an odd noise. They are both just running at top speed.


----------



## alex_748 (Sep 29, 2006)

help! please, anybody help.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> and a fan or something is making a constant noise that doesn't usually accompany the start up process


That is why I asked you to describe the noise but if all the fans are working I don't think thats a problem.



> New Video Card: ATI Radeon X1600pro


Are you saying that a new video card has just been installed in the system and shortly after there is no video?

If so could you reinstall the old card and try that? Maybe this new card developed a problem.


----------



## alex_748 (Sep 29, 2006)

i installed the card back in february. been working fine since this problem came up. 

and nothing comes on the screen when i turn on, except the "Recieving no signla from computer"


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Do you have another video card if so give it a try, this can be many things so swapping parts in and out is the key but first make sure all psu connections to the motherboard are tight especially the 4pin 12V.
Reseat the ram.

If this don't work post back but its going to be time to remove components to try and figure out whats bad


----------

